# apple core



## rumo777

How do you say Apple Core in your language? Basically a left over after eating an apple.
I know there is a special word for it, not just a literal translation.

Thanks


----------



## Armas

In Finnish what is left over is _kara_ (shaft, peg). Many people call it _rontti_ where I live (West Finland). Normally _rontti_ means a villain. The core where the seeds are is _kota_.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinian :
_
*Tenaju *(pronounce "Tenáyu")_

from Latin : _[tenaces], tenacĭum_ = fruit core

*p.s.*
The Sardinian _"Tenaju"_ it's also a synonymous of "stubborness, tenaciousness". Like Latin : [tenaciă], tenaciae = stubborness, tenaciousness


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Πυρήνας»* [piˈɾinas] (masc.) --> _core_, or *«πυρήνας μήλου»* [piˈɾinas ˈmilu] --> _core of-apple_.

*«Πυρήνας»* [piˈɾinas] (masc.) --> _(physics) core; pit, pip, kernel_ < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«πῡρήν» pūrḗn* (nom. sing.), *«πῡρῆνος» pūrênŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _pip, pit, stone of fruit_ < Classical masc. noun *«πῡρός» pūrós* --> _grain of wheat_ (an old Wanderwort).

The apple corer is *«εκπυρηνωτής»* [ekpiɾinoˈtis] (masc.) < *«ἐκ» ĕk* + *«πυρήν»*.

The tiny black seeds found in a fruit's core is *«κουκούτσι»* [kuˈkuʦ͡i] (neut. nom. sing.), *«κουκούτσια»* [kuˈkuʦ͡ça] (neut. nom. pl.) < Byz. Gr. neut. *«κουκούτσιν» koukoúʦ͡in* < Late Lat. cucutia --> _pumkin & its seeds_.


----------



## AndrasBP

In Hungarian we say "_almacsutka_" (cs = ch as in cheese). Alma = apple (Turkic loanword), while the origin of _csutka _is uncertain. The only other phrase I can think of where this word is used is "ádámcsutka" = Adam's apple 

May I ask why you're interested in this particular word?


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian we have several words:
*oгрызок* /ogryzok/ - that is what I would call what is on your picture, with bite marks etc... Loosely translated, "a thing that is gnawed/bitten around"
*сердцевина* /serdtsevina/ - derived from сердце (heart)
*серединка* /seredinka/ - little middle


----------



## Kotlas

Italian:
torsolo [tór-so-lo] (di mela)

There is also a phrase:
non valere un torsolo - to be worthless, have no value

And there is a thread regarding the German term:
apple core


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*ohryzek* (rather colloquially, cf. Russian *oгрызок*), from the verb hryzati = to gnaw (the mice gnaw, also conscience can gnaw), ohryzati (impf. ohryzávati) = to gnaw (all) around;

*okusek* (Standard Czech), from kousati = to bite, okousati (impf. okusovati) = to bite around;


----------



## rumo777

AndrasBP said:


> May I ask why you're interested in this particular word?


Oh just wondering how one would call Apple products 

btw, in Lithuanian it is 
graužtukas ( _grow-zshtukas )_


Kotlas said:


> There is also a phrase:
> non valere un torsolo - to be worthless, have no value
> 
> And there is a thread regarding the German term:
> apple core


Sounds like when you call some one being spineless/gutless


----------



## Kotlas

rumo777 said:


> btw, in Lithuanian it is
> graužtukas ( _grow-zshtukas )_


I wonder if it's related to the Russian _грызть_ gryzt' (nibble at, gnaw).


----------



## rumo777

It is. Same derivation from verb graužti (to gnaw)


----------



## jazyk

Miolo de maçã in Portuguese. Miolo is etymologically related to medulla.


----------



## ThomasK

I think we have a great word in Dutch: _*klokhuis*_, i.e. clock house...


----------



## Kotlas

ThomasK said:


> I think we have a great word in Dutch: _*klokhuis*_, i.e. clock house...


I think we have a winner here. But how did it come to mean _apple core?_


----------



## ThomasK

Well, I just checked, and there it is said that the core is viewed as a clocktower, or clockhouse: a tower in which the bells, cone)shaped, can be seen through the tower...._ (And what is our prize, by the way? Thanks in advance)_


----------



## Kotlas

Very imaginative! It actually reminded me of this old Russian riddle for children:
Без окон, без дверей - полна горница людей. (lit, No windows, no doors - the room is full of people).
The answer: a cucumber with its numerous seeds inside.
And in your explanation seeds represent bells.


----------



## SuperXW

Standard Chinese (Mandarin) is based on Beijing dialect, which would use the word 苹果核 (苹果=apple, 核=core). 
Beijing people would automatically adding an "er" sound after pronouncing the last syllable ("r-coloring"), making it 苹果核儿.
Different regions in China may have different ways of calling it, I'm not sure.


----------



## ThomasK

Kotlas said:


> Very imaginative! It actually reminded me of this old Russian riddle for children:
> Без окон, без дверей - полна горница людей. (lit, No windows, no doors - the room is full of people).


 Very nice. Is Google's transcription/ transliteration  _Bez okon, bez dverey - polna gornitsa lyudey_  acceptable?


----------



## ThomasK

jazyk said:


> Miolo de maçã in Portuguese. Miolo is etymologically related to medulla.


Funny thing: Google T translates it as 'apple crumb' and does not know the word 'medulla'... [And I would think of a link with French 'mie' (and 'miette') too, but I don't know whether that is correct of course...]


----------



## jazyk

Regarding bread, miolo is the crumb, the soft inner part, not the crumbs. The crumbs are migalhas, and that is related to the French words you mentioned. Miolo is the grain, the center, or the kernel of many things.

Medulla.


----------



## AndrasBP

ThomasK said:


> Is Google's transcription/ transliteration _Bez okon, bez dverey - polna gornitsa lyudey_ acceptable?


Yes, it is a correct transcription. You can also try the text-to-speech feature of Google Translate, in case you want to listen to the phrase.


----------



## Kotlas

Yes, you can do that. The recording sounds somewhat mechanical and not very natural, but it's still pretty accurate.
And one little comment regarding the noun _горница _[ˈɡornʲɪt͡sə]. It is archaic and can only be found in books now. It meant 1) a room upstairs, 2) a clean half of a peasant's hut.

But getting back to our topic - I also find the Italian term quite interesting:
_torsolo_ is a derivative of _torso_ which, among other things, can mean a human torso.
Speaking generally, we can see that in some languages the term makes a reference to the central part of the fruit (core, kernel, etc.) while others focus on the action performed and give derivatives of the verbs _gnaw_,_ bite_ etc.


----------



## ThomasK

@Kotlas:
- does the use of the archaic word imply that it is an old proverb? Or do you still use it in certain other expressions?
- interesting note on torsolo and on the concept and its names; I think our _klokhuis_ stands out somehow; the name refers to the shape only, I think, or else you'd have to consider the clocktower the heart of a church, which is not the case, I think...


----------



## Kotlas

ThomasK said:


> I think our _klokhuis_ stands out somehow.


Sure, your term _klokhuis_ does stand out. It names a seemingly insignificant object in a most interesting, even intriguing way - by making use of an elaborate metaphor. Basically, as we all know, a metaphor states that one thing is another thing. And I believe that in the case of _klokhuis_ we have this linguistic phenomenon at its best as it really calls for a good deal of imagination to figure it out. I wonder if there are other examples of such a metaphoric presentation of things in Dutch.
[In a way it is somewhat similar to one of the most peculiar English words: couch potato. This English term is, indeed, a very metaphoric (and also humorous!) way to name a person whose leisure time is spent watching television.]


----------



## ThomasK

I don't think so, you know. There might be some, but ask Malagasians, in Madagascar. They have a very metaphorical language, I believe, maybe also Hawaians...


----------



## Kotlas

@ThomasK:
Sure, there are languages that rely more heavily on metaphors.
I am also curious: since you did not mention any, I assume there are no non-metaphoric synonyms of this term in Dutch, are there?


----------



## ThomasK

No, really, I cannot think of one in this case!


----------



## Kotlas

Thanks a lot, anyway!



ThomasK said:


> - does the use of the archaic word imply that it is an old proverb? Or do you still use it in certain other expressions?


The riddle I mentioned is so old that even the word it uses became obsolete. I doubt if it (I mean the noun _горница _[ˈɡornʲɪt͡sə]) is ever used now - maybe in some rural areas, and by very old people at that!
The riddle is still understandable, though.


----------



## ThomasK

Quite so. I did Google _горница, _and bumped into some publicity about windows and doors. Is it a brand name or something the like?


----------



## Kotlas

The German term _Griebs_ seems to be derived from the older version of the modern verb _greifen_ (grasp, reach for).
Griebs – Wiktionary

@ThomasK:
I googled _горница,_ too and found a number of companies with that name. There is a hotel, a supplier of plastic windows and a manufacturer of aluminum dishes; I guess it reflects the trend to use old terms/names to (hopefully!) stand out. Even with names for newly-born babies we see this trend.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## ilocas2

Russian: огрызок
Ukrainian: огризок
Belarusian: агрызак
Polish: ogryzek
Lower Sorbian: wogryzk
Upper Sorbian: wohryzk
Czech: ohryzek
Slovak: ohryzok
Slovenian: ogrizek
Serbocroatian: ogrizak
Macedonian: огризок
Bulgarian: огризка

This is a truly Panslavic word.


----------



## ThomasK

With the German word _Griebs_ as a common basis?


----------



## Kotlas

ThomasK said:


> With the German word _Griebs_ as a common basis?


Seemingly, yes, as we see the same _gr!_ But in reality, the Slavic _gr_ is from the verb that means _gnaw_, while the German _gr_ comes from the verb meaning _grasp_, _reach for_.
So the German term belongs to a different group, or maybe even stands on its own.


----------



## ThomasK

That must be correct: Geman _nagen_ and _greifen_ have a different root. Thanks!


----------

